# Ben Franklin's Birthday!



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Ben Franklin!!










Without Ben there would be no $100 bills.

Ben once said: "Well done is better than well said."

eyegottagitbak2wurk


----------

